# FS: 1972 BMW 3.0CS in Agave Green



## Trevahhhh (Aug 31, 2011)

Up for grabs is an exceptionally clean agave green 3.0cs on tan leather. I think the pictures do most of the talking. Keep in mind that this is a 40yr old. I suggest that anybody interested in the car come see it in person or have technician come look at it. The car is sold as is where is.

Asking 51k

email [email protected] or call (352) 345-5577 for more details.


Untitled by Classiccarsofhouston, on Flickr


Untitled by Classiccarsofhouston, on Flickr


Untitled by Classiccarsofhouston, on Flickr


Untitled by Classiccarsofhouston, on Flickr


Untitled by Classiccarsofhouston, on Flickr


Untitled by 
Classiccarsofhouston, on Flickr


Untitled by Classiccarsofhouston, on Flickr


Untitled by Classiccarsofhouston, on Flickr


Untitled by Classiccarsofhouston, on Flickr


Untitled by Classiccarsofhouston, on Flickr

Untitled by Classiccarsofhouston, on Flickr

Untitled by Classiccarsofhouston, on Flickr

Untitled by Classiccarsofhouston, on Flickr

Untitled by Classiccarsofhouston, on Flickr

Untitled by Classiccarsofhouston, on Flickr

Untitled by Classiccarsofhouston, on Flickr

Untitled by Classiccarsofhouston, on Flickr

Untitled by Classiccarsofhouston, on Flickr

Untitled by Classiccarsofhouston, on Flickr

Untitled by Classiccarsofhouston, on Flickr

Untitled by Classiccarsofhouston, on Flickr

Untitled by Classiccarsofhouston, on Flickr

Untitled by Classiccarsofhouston, on Flickr

Untitled by Classiccarsofhouston, on Flickr

Untitled by Classiccarsofhouston, on Flickr

Untitled by Classiccarsofhouston, on Flickr

Untitled by Classiccarsofhouston, on Flickr
Untitled by Classiccarsofhouston, on Flickr


Untitled by Classiccarsofhouston, on Flickr


Untitled by Classiccarsofhouston, on Flickr

Untitled by Classiccarsofhouston, on Flickr[/b]


----------

